# travs quad routine!



## traviswyliedime (Aug 25, 2012)

Alright guys here is a typical quad workout! I start out with five minutes on a stationary bike to get everything warmed up and some blood flowing. I do 4 minutes on a pretty easy level, lets say 10, and keep it around 90 rotations a minutes, then do 1 minute at a higher level and try to keep the same level of rotations.

After that this is the workout. The goal is to do as much as possible in terms of weight, reps, and volume without messing yourself up. Good luck walking the next week.

*Leg Ext:* 70x30, 100x30, 140x20, 160x20, 180x12 (these are pretty much warm up leg extensions in my book...i just want blood in there!)

*Squats:* 225x20, 275x15, 315x12, 365x8, this is a drop set..dont move let your partner take the weight off. Go right back down and try to get the same reps for the same weight. 315x12, 275x15, 225x20
And if you dont know how I squat then watch some tom platz videos!... I go unti my hams touch my calves of the shit dont count! Live2Train brought this up.. you DO get rest between sets! Well if you consider rest a few breaths while your partner takes the weight off!

*Leg Press:* each side weight. 5Px25, 7Px20, 8Px15, 9Px12, same as squats..dont fuckin move and let your partner take the plaes off and go back down. 8Px15, 7Px20, 5Px25

*I HOPE YOU DONT THINK IT'S OVER!* Time to move on to hacks.

*Hack Squats:* 2Px15, 3Px12, 4Px12, 4P+25x10, same as squats and leg press.. you know the drill.. stay on and go back down. 4Px12, 3Px12, 2Px15

Now it's time for the final movement. For the final movement I always use fst-7. By now your legs should be gone and any weight you can handle for 7 sets of 10-12 will vary! Some people keep the weight the same for fst-7 but I start light, move the weight up, then go back down.

*Leg Ext (fst-7):* 60x12, 80x12, 100x12, 120x10, 100x12, 80x12, 60x12

If you made it through this and can't still walk then I applaud you because each week I am crawling out the damn door. You are on your way to big ass quads now!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2012)

sounds awesome!


----------



## beasto (Aug 25, 2012)

Pretty good routine that you have here. Try switching it up and putting in some Zercher squats in there one of the weeks bro! I tell you I never felt pain so good until I did!!!!


----------



## amore169 (Aug 25, 2012)

Pretty good routine, here is mine.
5 min stationary bike.
3 sets of 25 reps with 60#
free squat
135x12
185x10
225x10
275x 10
315x8
405x6
455x4
495x4
Then the Leg Press, it goes like this;
12 plates x 12
18 plates x 10
24 plates x 10
29 plates x 8 including the barbell that I add to the leg press cause it only takes 24 plates.
33 plates x 6
37 plates x 6.
Now walking lunges with a 80# barbell, I take 50 steps one way, take a 3 min break and take another 50 steps back.
Now step ups on a bech with a 135# barbell;
I do 3 sets of 10 reps with each leg.
Now leg extensions;
I start with the whole stack and I do 2 sets of 15 reps, now the last set I do a drop set; I start with the whole stack and do 4 reps, drop 2 holes?? and do 6 reps, drop 2 more and do 8, drop 2 more and do 10, drop 2 more and do 12, drop 2 do 15, drop 2 more and do 20.
After that we go to the smith machine and we do 100 reps with 135#, it takes me like 3 times to complete cause I can do them all at once, I do like 40 reps then like 30 and 30 reps.
And that's it for a quad work out, cause I do hamies separate from quads.
Like Travis I go ass to the ground on squats, on leg press i lower it to my chest, I try to do everything with proper form like not bouncing from the hole, not locking my knees, not using my back to lift the weight, etc. I'm 37 years old, and 255#. I hope you like it. The Quadzilla and Tom Platzs are my favorites bodybuilders, Flex Lewis legs has pretty good right now but Warren and Kai are the monsters right now. When working out legs you need to let go and go beyond the pain, much respect for those individuals that put the effort in developing some awesome legs.


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2012)

Some bad ass leg workouts right there!


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 25, 2012)

Those are some pretty good routines.  I could see yacking in a trash can after finishing trav's routine.  Amores routine is similar to mine.  I always tell people high intensity and volume is what gets the wheels to grow.  People say I overtrain, but the results I get from my routine say otherwise and it tells me they don't train hard enough.  People have to be willing to put in the work and feel the pain.  Working through fatigue and pain is when you know you're doing something.  Keep it up bros, this is beastmode right here!


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2012)

I might have to try this sometime!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2012)

In for beast mode leg workouts.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2012)

How often (as in days per week) do you all hit these leg routines? Do you train hamstrings on a separate day?


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice routines to give it a try soon!!!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks for checking out my weak leg routine guys!!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> How often (as in days per week) do you all hit these leg routines? Do you train hamstrings on a separate day?



when i was training to get my legs as big as a house i trained quads and hams in the same workout twice a week. now, im not too interested in getting my legs much bigger so I hit hams on their own on wednesday all out then do heavy quads (like up above), and then do a few sets for hams after that workout.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> thanks for checking out my weak leg routine guys!!



lol weak??? man....


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> lol weak??? man....



it might look kinda tough but I'm sure there's guys doing my last sets as warm ups lol


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

To be honest looks legit bro and well planned...


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 26, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> when i was training to get my legs as big as a house i trained quads and hams in the same workout twice a week. now, im not too interested in getting my legs much bigger so I hit hams on their own on wednesday all out then do heavy quads (like up above), and then do a few sets for hams after that workout.



Thanks Mate! Routines look gloriously painful


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Thanks Mate! Routines look gloriously painful



time to get big legs brother!! And a wheel chair for the day after!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 26, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> time to get big legs brother!! And a wheel chair for the day after!



So I'm feeling this! A question: how in your experience do hack squats hit your quads (or legs in general) differently from a leg press? I like having both in the routine - great volume and saves my low back for squats and deads. 

Cheers!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 26, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> So I'm feeling this! A question: how in your experience do hack squats hit your quads (or legs in general) differently from a leg press? I like having both in the routine - great volume and saves my low back for squats and deads.
> 
> Cheers!



that is a good question man! It took me a year to be able to do leg press after I messed up my back so I was doing nothing but leg ext, then three squat movements like squat, hack squat, smith squat, then back to leg ext. I love doing leg press just because I can load up and also save my back. I mainly use hacks to hit my outer quad but you can do the same with leg press. Now that you ask that question Im asking myself why do I do both when they kinda do the same thing lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 26, 2012)

If nothing else, it adds variety and volume 

I'm a fan. May give this routine a go next leg day. Thanks for sharing Mate!


----------

